# Media Share "can't access Media"



## mendopaul (Jun 8, 2008)

(Not sure if this is the right forum for this)

My "network test" confirms that my HR-21-200 is connected to the internet and two of my computers show up in the list. (No DVR manufacturer name is shown)

When I select my computer running Tversity it says "can't access media". Sometimes it will say "can't access computer" but a second click then brings up "can't access media".

A month ago when I first connected the HR-21 to the LAN I was able to access and show my photography files from my main computer but now no media are available from any computer.

I've tweaked Tversity as much as I can but still don't know how to solve this.

Any and all advice appreciated.


----------



## bsboggs (Oct 19, 2007)

Did you install the tversity codec pack? Do you have the necessary port open through your firewall? Are you using a wired or wireless connection from the dvr to the computer?


----------



## mendopaul (Jun 8, 2008)

bsboggs said:


> Did you install the tversity codec pack? Do you have the necessary port open through your firewall? Are you using a wired or wireless connection from the dvr to the computer?


Yes, the Tversity codec pack is installed.

Tversity is listed as an "exception" within the firewall settings, but otherwise I'm not familiar with open ports, etc.

The connection from DVR to router to computer is wired ethernet. My Samsung TV network test shows it connected to the internet and the computers show up in Media Share.

But it seems that Media Share cannot "access media" on these computers.

I'm a real newbie on the settings within Tversity.


----------



## bsboggs (Oct 19, 2007)

Within the TVersity settings menu is the Media Playback Device set to auto or DirecTV HR20/1 HD Receiver (w. WAV) (Default)? Try the latter. 

In the "When to Transcode" section of the Settings menu set to always.

What types of media files are you trying to play?


----------



## mendopaul (Jun 8, 2008)

bsboggs said:


> Within the TVersity settings menu is the Media Playback Device set to auto or DirecTV HR20/1 HD Receiver (w. WAV) (Default)? Try the latter.
> 
> In the "When to Transcode" section of the Settings menu set to always.
> 
> What types of media files are you trying to play?


I now have set the playback device as you suggested (which is the way it was set when it first worked)... but it had been set to "auto".

I also set the "...transcode" to "always".

No change.....still doesn't access media.

Right now I'm just trying to view my .jpg photo files in one folder each on two of my computers. Both computers show up in the list but "can't access media" as I've said.

Thanks for your help with this,

Paul


----------



## bsboggs (Oct 19, 2007)

Well ... I have just one more idea.
What firmware version do you have on your dvr?


----------



## mendopaul (Jun 8, 2008)

bsboggs said:


> Well ... I have just one more idea.
> What firmware version do you have on your dvr?


In system info it shows only the following:

0x195 Original version

0x255 past update on 7/17

Is this the firmware you mentioned? Is there someplace else I should look?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## bsboggs (Oct 19, 2007)

mendopaul said:


> In system info it shows only the following:
> 
> 0x195 Original version
> 
> ...


Yes, That's the firmware. Seems fairly recent though (that's good).
Well, I'm sorry, I don't have any more ideas.

If you like to stream internet content (not necessarily stuff on your own system) you might try the PlayOn media server. They allow streaming of Hulu, CBS, CNN, NetFlix content. Maybe you'll have better luck with it.


----------



## mendopaul (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry for such a stupid simple ending to this problem but in desperation I unplugged my DVR and repowered it and ...Voila!....the damn thing works great now. I guess I'm not smart enough to have tried this much earlier. I keep learning this lesson.....

Paul


----------

